# La Dauphine se Eerste Geboude Hide



## mogodu

Ons is besig om die eerste hide te bou op die plaas.
Hierdie fotos is gisteraand met my selfoon geneem
Sal so met die vordering nog neem
Ek probeer om hom te bou soos Boabab se hides
Groete
Stefan


----------



## mogodu




----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Lyk baie goed. Wil graag sien waneer hulle klaar is!


----------



## Karoojager

Yip Stefan, seems this will be a nice blind. I hope to see also pictures here from the finished blind. Is it also a tradition in S.A to make a party if the roof rafter from a house is finished ?


----------



## Ruhan

*Hides*

Stefan lyk my jy moet daai dak sterk bou vir die partyrjie as hy klaar ir. haha

Sover lyk dit goed! Hou ons op hoogte.


----------



## mogodu




----------



## mogodu

My selfoon neem nie van die beste fotos nie


----------



## Bushkey

Karoojager said:


> Yip Stefan, seems this will be a nice blind. I hope to see also pictures here from the finished blind. Is it also a tradition in S.A to make a party if the roof rafter from a house is finished ?


Richtfest? Yes we also have a "daknatmaak" tradition. It is just a big party at a new house, normally the first "braai".


----------



## Karoojager

Yes Bossie, we in Germany make a Richtfest. I am very surprised about you German knowledge, seems you learn a lot from the old German ladies in Tzaneen :wink:


----------



## mogodu

Die Naweek se vordering


----------



## mogodu




----------



## mogodu

Ons behoort hierdie naweek die pleister op te sit

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Pitblinds*

Dit lyk bef*k,hoe gaan jy die blind dig kry.Ek weet jy kan skadunet gebruik met n spesiale verf of klein ogiesdraad met sement.
Groete
Philip


----------



## ASG

Mooi. Ek voorspel dat daar baie wildebeeste gaan val om daardie blind.:wink:


----------



## Karoojager

Prost Stefan :darkbeer: The roof rafter is finish now you can make a " Richtfest ".
I wish a lot of successes to you from this nice blind.
From what for stuff you build the roof ? From a fine net overlaid with cement ?


----------



## jcdup

Lyk great Stefan!

Groete

Johann


----------



## mogodu

Frank
I was sick and in bed yesterday (Flu)ukey: so I didnt take any photos
But I will go to the farm today
We use chicken wire fencing
But the fotos will explain it beter

Groete
Stefan


----------



## mogodu

Fotos From Today
Frank 
The wire is normal Fencing wire, we put the small chicken wire on top of the big fencing wire. 
Bossie, help verduidelik

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Bushkey

He basically wants to put the smaller chicken wire over the bigger chicken wire. He then wants to mix the ground that came out the pit he dug for the hide with cement. This mixture will then get packed evenly over the wire and steel construction and will have a very natural and local color. It will kind off represent a "fattish" and "roundish" anthill.


----------



## normbates1

How are you going to stretch out for the morning nap in that thing? It’s much needed after a long night of drinking and lying. Also, any pictures of what the hide is looking over?


----------



## mogodu

I will try to take a foto of the view from the hide


----------



## Karoojager

Thank you Stefan and Bossie for explanation.

This is the same wire system what I use by a blind 2,5 x 2,5 x 2,30 meter L x B x H from metal pipes. Over the chicken wire I binding a jute cloth with wire and smear this in with a thin mixture from cement and sand. If this mixture is dry no smell come out. I saw this type of blind the first time in Namibia and I can provide a guarantee of effectivity and success.
I need for so a blind around 3 days of build.


----------



## mogodu

Frank 
What is jude cloth ? Hessian?
I want to build the next hide with hessian 
When you come down in August ,maybe you and the wire hair people can build it:wink:
You :darkbeer: and they work 
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager

mogodu said:


> Frank
> What is jude cloth ? Hessian?
> I want to build the next hide with hessian
> When you come down in August ,maybe you and the wire hair people can build it:wink:
> You :darkbeer: and they work
> Groete
> Stefan


Yes Stefan, Hessian is the same like sackcloth.

No problem to build you a blind, but I need only one velcrohead as a helper.
But first I must ask Bossie if we have time enough.

Here is the material list what I need :


Metall pipe diameter 50 mm

15 maal 2,5 meter ( here in Germany we have 6 meter pipe length )
4 maal 2,5 meter

Chicken wire around 30 square meter

Wire for attach the chicken wire

Hessian around 30 square meter

Welding wire, Acetylene, Oxygene, ( for gas welding ), grinder and a sixpack:wink:
If I know that we build 100 % a hide, I take my welding mask along.

Seems this can be a holiday for a life time, working, drinking and hunting:tongue:


----------



## mogodu

Frank , If you do the job too good maybe there is no hunting:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager

Stefan, nice construction.
What for hunting ?? I think I will come for working:wink:


----------



## mogodu




----------



## mogodu

Daarshy amper klaar, hopenlik so teen volgende Woensdag


----------



## Bushkey

Dit lyk baie nice Stefan.


----------



## Ruhan

Julle vorder goed! Dit lyk great!


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Hides*

Stefan,
Dit lyk bedonnerd!!


----------



## Karoojager

Very good Stefan


----------



## mogodu

Die enigste probleem is op die reguit stukke, die pleister donner af as jy dit opgooi.Dis hoekom die pleister so lank vat
Enige Raad van iemand af ?

Groete 
Stefan


----------



## jcdup

mogodu said:


> Die enigste probleem is op die reguit stukke, die pleister donner af as jy dit opgooi.Dis hoekom die pleister so lank vat
> Enige Raad van iemand af ?
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Begin van onder af


----------



## mogodu

Sorry oor die grootte van die fotos, my computer by die huis het nie 'n program om hulle kleiner te maak nie
Soos julle kan sien amper klaar.
My gat juk net om iets uit die hide te skiet :tongue:















Groete
Stefan


----------



## mogodu




----------



## mogodu

Ek het baie geleer uit hierdie hide se gebouery
Die loergate is miskien bietjie klein, en ek was bang om te min plek te he vir lang ouens soos Ruhan.:wink:
Ruhan wees gerus hierdie hide het baie plek vir lang ouens en selfs vir Long bows en traditionals.
Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager

Ruhan with his long draw range is a good test person for all blinds :wink:

You blind looks very good Stefan !!
Here a proverb from Germany " you can become 100 years old, by build & f.....g you learn every day a new lesson":wink:


----------



## Ruhan

Karoojager said:


> Ruhan with his long draw range is a good test person for all blinds :wink:
> 
> Looks like should become a test driver for hunting blinds... :tongue:
> 
> Stefan, daai hide lyk blerrie goed. Lyk my ek sal volgende jaar 'n wildebeest daar by jou moet kom skiet!


----------



## spatan

This looks really good Mogodu,:secret:you could almost live in it. Be sure to let us know how it operates.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## nimrod-100

That hide looks very good and comfortable, Stefan.
Very good job.

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mogodu

ttt


----------



## charles

*Small question*

I live in Canada(cold country) and where i hunt 80% of the deer we kill are in a sand Pit. I was curious to know why you dig a hole like that instead of just puting the blind on the ground. I might trie something like that in my country maybe start a new trend... 

Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## Gerhard

Thats a good looking hide.

Hope that you get some good kills this coming season.

Well done.


----------



## mogodu

If you build it on top of the ground, you will end up with a massive big structure

Groete
Stefan


----------



## charles

**



mogodu said:


> If you build it on top of the ground, you will end up with a massive big structure
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


makes sence :darkbeer:


----------



## mogodu

ttt


----------

